# Rebatched Cream Soap Recipe



## Lissa Loo (Oct 22, 2013)

I am trying to make cream soap fro the first time. I want to use up some of my goat's milk leftover shavings. The rebatch is about a month old. Any idea where I can find a recipe for this method or any ideas? I need to know about adding glycerine, when and how much for a one pound batch. Do I have to add steric acid? I want to keep this as gentle as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kerry100 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey Lissa 

I cant figure if you are doing a rebatch of cream soap you have already made or whether you want to make cream soap!  If you want to rebatch a soap you have already made, just grate it up, put it in your slow cooker, add some water and stir every now and again until melted and the water has evaporated then pour into molds.  If its cream soap you want let me know and I will tell you how to do that.

stay well Lissa

kerry


----------



## Robert (Oct 22, 2013)

Lissa Loo said:


> I am trying to make cream soap fro the first time. I want to use up some of my goat's milk leftover shavings. The rebatch is about a month old. Any idea where I can find a recipe for this method or any ideas?


Make liquid soap, then mix it with the shaved solid goat milk soap.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 22, 2013)

You can't make cream soap starting out with CP or liquid, or both together.  Cream soap is a totally different beast that is created using both lyes in a very definite percentage.  If you are interested in cream soap there is a cream soap group on Yahoo that is a great place to begin.  They are going to want you to do your reading, but ask questions, read and you will learn how to make cream soap.  There are some great tutorials on there.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wait, so what is cream soap if you don't mind me asking?  I've never heard of it before!  However, I have made a shaving cream soap using both lye and potash together.  Is that what cream soap is?


----------



## lsg (Oct 22, 2013)

You might be surprised. This is a paid site, but this lady has found a way of combining liquid soap, cp soap scraps and stearic acid to make something that looks and acts like cream soap to me.

http://www.soapgradpage.soapmakingschool.com/


----------



## Lindy (Oct 25, 2013)

Cream soap is made using both lyes usually at different levels.  Stearic acid in large amounts is used along with glycerin to create the 'cream' in the cream soap.  It is made using HP and usually in a crockpot.  That is the 'purist' version.  I haven't heard of doing it by using completed/finished liquid and CP soap....  this sounds like something new


----------



## Lissa Loo (Oct 28, 2013)

*I did it*

I managed two different ways. Melting down super fine goat's milk rebatch, I mean FINE and Sodium Lactate. The other one was one I just went at with no plan, It lacked the fluff from the SL recipe. If I was not as worried about over watering on the second try(worried about preserving) I think it would have been just as fluffy. I want to do so much more with it than just add distilled water. I will try it again and see. I am going to try using coconut water & aloe vera juice as well and let you know how it goes. I did a little walk through of the experiments on my soap blog 
http://asthesoapcures.blogspot.com/

I have a few things to still work out. I was so pleased with achieving the texture and a nondrying formula after all this time. 

Picture of the goat's milk triple butter rebatch cream soap. You can view it better on the blog. I added more water and re whipped this again and it came out much smoother. Used it as shaving cream and I had never had better. I have to bring the lather up to my liking but one thing at a time.


----------



## lsg (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice fluffy soap!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 29, 2013)

Very pretty.  I have to admit that I had never heard of this before and this thread taught me something new.  Thanks


----------

